# Datenkollision im WLAN (CSMA/CA und im Ethernet CSMA/CD)



## Sekiro24 (21. Juni 2020)

Frage: 
Wieso kommt es in einigen Topologien vermehrt zu Datenkollisionen ? - Kollisionsvermeidung im WLAN(CSMA/CA in Ethernet-Netzen(CSMA/CD)). 
Wie vermeidet man in modernen Ster-Switch Netzwerken(alle Geräte sind direkt an einen Switch angeschlossen) Kollisionen?


----------

